# Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??



## SteffenG (21. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute wollte mal fargen wer von euch ein Schlauchboot benutzt und welches ihr habt und wie es mit der qualität aussieht!
Und hattet ihr schon probleme mit Löcher etc... ???
MFg steffen


----------



## carperphilipp (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Wenn zb. die Gefahr besteht das der Karpfen in ein Hinderniss aus dem er sich von Land aus nicht mehr lösen lässt #doder aber zum anfüttern wenn kein Boot vorhanden ist . Zugegeben so ein Boot ist fast nie verkehrt #6auser in einer Pfütze I

Ich habe zurzeit das AnexxePI230 für 890euro(ich habe mir das nicht selbst gekauft sondern von einem bekannten für 100euro bekommen +E-motor für 240Euro .das ist sehr praktisch weil man so auch seine komplette ausrüstung mit über see nehmen kann wenn zb die angelstelle nicht an einer befahrbaren oder vom Land aus erreichbaren Stelle ist.:vik:

                       mfg Philipp


----------



## SteffenG (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

ich habe zur zeit ein GFK Boot mit 3,30m wenn ich mit dem Boot an den angelplatz fahren muss an sonsten hab ich ein Jolly 200 wobei das mir es fast zu klein ist !

Bekommst du dein ganzes tackle rein in ein 230er boot ??? also ich würde meins da net rein bekommen gut jeder hat viel tackle dabei von daher kann man das so nicht genau sagen denk ich mir !!


----------



## Thomas090883 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Hi, ich hab eins von Sevylor ebenfalls mit E-Motor der selben Marke ist ca. 3,50 m lang.
Ich nutz es auch um Stellen mit der gesamten Ausrüstung anzufahren wobei mir dabei nicht immer ganz wohl ist, denn das Ding hat keinen festen Boden und es kann manchmal ganz schön wacklig werden.
Auch zum Füttern und Rutten ablegen ist ein Schlauboot bei mir echt unverzichtbar geworden.
Zum Drillen hab ich es noch nie benutzt da ich hierfür noch keine Notwendigkeit sah.


----------



## carperphilipp (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Ne natürlich nicht,aber ich gehe noch nicht für 3wochen ans Wasser sondern imma nur so 1-1.5wochen das reicht dann völlig und den ganzen Kram zum Boili selbermachen nehm ich noch nicht mit ans Wasser auserdem hab ich noch Freunde die auch Boote besitzen und bei sonem Ansitz gehrene mitkommen..


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Hi Steffen,

Gerade die Preisgünstigen Modelle zB. Fishhunter haben mächtig Probleme mit den Nähten und Ventilsitzungen. Da laß bloß die Finger weg.Leider muß mach bei den Schlauchbooten auf Qualli achten. Und da sieht es bei den günstigen Modellen generell schlecht aus. Hab da in meinen Anglerkreisen so einige Uboote durch. Was noch geht sind Modelle aus BW bzw. NVA Beständen. Die Halten miestens ewig. Leider ist dort schwer mit Motor , da Spiegel fehlt.
Ich selber habe ein Boot von Plastimo.5Jahre Garantie sind was schönes.Schön ist leider auch der Preis. So um die 500 Tacken mußte ich ausgeben. Und das halte ich für die unterste Preisklassen wenns was vernüntiges sein soll.


----------



## DerFischfänger (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Moinmoin.
Ich hab das hier-- siehe Bild.Dieses Boot benutze ich zum Füttern,Drillen,Platzsuche und als Zugmaschiene für mein Transportboot-as ist  ein "billiges" 2,8m langes Schlauchboot aus dem Hause Savylor. Heißt "Caravelle" oder so. Ist der Doppelgänger des Fishhunters nur in weiß und 100€ preiswerter. Im Outlet-Store von Globbetrotter kostete es 50€. Da gibt es öfters stark reduzierte Schlauchboote.
Hier geistert auch noch irgendwo en Thread von mir durchs Forum. Dort habe ich etwas über die ersten Versuche berichtet.
Gruß


----------



## carperphilipp (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Ja das Boot ist nicht schlecht aber null verstau oder stehmöglichkeiten als Karpfenangler nutzt du das boot ja auch (sihe meine zweite Nachricht)zur Platzanfahrt den die stellen die oft so nicht ereichbar sind erweisen sich ofters acuh als super Hot spots.und noch etwas anders zum Preis wenn ich mein Boot neu gekauft hätte müsste ich plus Motor über satte 1000 Euro bezahlen..Aber es ist schon richtig das die Boote im unteren Preissegment anfällig sind also lohnt es sich wenn du nicht gerade das Qualitäts Schnapchen machst auch mal etwas mehr auszugeben ..aber wenn du das boot nur zum füttern und co. brauchst reich dein ,,Boot''völig mfg Philipp


----------



## SteffenG (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

wie gesagt mit dem allroundmarin jolly 200 werd ich mein angeplatz nicht anfahren können aber zum rutenablegen und füttern und auf spot suche zu gehen ist es ganz gut !!!

Was haltet ihr überhaupt vom jolly es macht auf mich mal kein schlechten eindruck !!!
werd es erst nächstes jahr testen


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Von der Größe einwenig zu klein.Aber ansonsten ein Topp Boot. Gute Qualität.


----------



## SteffenG (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

ja das ist es halt mit der größe hab es aber gebraucht für nen guten Preis bekommen von daher hab ich dann halt zugeschlagen !!!

Bin halt gespannt wie es in der praxis sich verhält bei starkem wind etc...


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Na wenn der Preis stimmt hätt ich auch zugeschlagen.Da haste nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Hermann W. (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> Ich hab das hier-- siehe Bild.Dieses Boot benutze ich zum Füttern,Drillen,Platzsuche und als Zugmaschiene für mein Transportboot


 
Schönes Boot! Wo bekommt man denn so etwas?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> Ich hab das hier-- siehe Bild.Dieses Boot benutze ich zum Füttern,Drillen,Platzsuche und als Zugmaschiene für mein Transportboot-as ist ein "billiges" 2,8m langes Schlauchboot aus dem Hause Savylor. Heißt "Caravelle" oder so.


 

damit würde ich bei einem nächtlichen Biss aber nicht halb nackt auf den see rudern wollen... ausser wenn ich vorher ne Wathose anhätte:m

aber schönes Boot ist es trotzdem!!


----------



## Michael R. (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Das Teil vom Fischfänger ist zum Füttern und Köderablegen ideal. Vor allem das Boot fällt nicht so auf. Ich hab das Seehawk 400 3x1,3m 250kg Tragkraft da sieht es schon anders aus mit dem Auffallen. Aber für mich und mein Tackle reicht es geade so.


----------



## carperphilipp (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

wenn du das Boot nur zum Füttern benutzt brauchst du ja nicht ein Boot für 1000Euro aufwärts aber ich beangle sehr gehrne (BIG FISCH) große Naturseen an den man manchmal wirklich nur mit Dem Boot zur Traumstelle kommt von daher hat sich meine Investition gelohnt|rolleyes .._*geschenkt*_:vik:


----------



## eckart70 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Hi
Ich habe eins  von Fa. Bush , was für mich ideal zum Anfüttern, Drillen und Loten ist. Superschnell einsatzbereit, stabil, sicher, leicht zu transportieren, stabiler Spiegel für einen Motoreinsatz.*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Die Bootshaut                 besteht aus hochfestem synthetischem Gewebe                 (Polyester) mit beiderseitiger PVC-Beschichtung. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Hohe Festigkeit und Beständigkeit gegen Risse                 und Stiche.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der Stoff ist UV-, salzwasser-, brennstoff- und                 ölbeständig.[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Der                 Heckspiegel  bestehen aus wasserfestem                 Furnierholz.

*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Und wenn du vor hast dir eins zu kaufen,las dir vorher eine Stoffprobe schicken.#6*[/FONT]


----------



## Michael R. (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Sieht interessant aus. Vor allem was neben dem Boot zu sehen ist. :q


----------



## eckart70 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



Michael R. schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Vor allem was neben dem Boot zu sehen ist. :q



Hi

Solltest du links die Kescher meinen ,sind nicht meine.Ich sacke keine Fische ein,die sind von einem Bekannten und der ist nicht davon abzubringen.|gr:


----------



## SteffenG (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@eckart wie groß ist den dein Boot so ähnlich ist meins auch aber bekommst du dein ganzes tackle da rein muss es halt mal pronieren ob es bei mir klappt ´!!

Wenn es nicht klappen sollte kauf ich mir vieleicht nen fishhunter nur fürs tackle das ich dann hinter dem eigentlichen boot hinter herziehen kann um an den angelplatz zu gelangen !!!

Mfg steffen


----------



## Michael R. (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@eckart70

Iss doch egal wessen das sind. Sieht aber toll aus. Ich sacke auch nich. Was auch.#c:q Aber bleiben wir lieber On Topic.:q


----------



## eckart70 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



SteffenG schrieb:


> @eckart wie groß ist den dein Boot so ähnlich ist meins auch aber bekommst du dein ganzes tackle da rein muss es halt mal pronieren ob es bei mir klappt ´!!
> 
> Wenn es nicht klappen sollte kauf ich mir vieleicht nen fishhunter nur fürs tackle das ich dann hinter dem eigentlichen boot hinter herziehen kann um an den angelplatz zu gelangen !!!
> 
> Mfg steffen



Hi
Aso, da hab ich was falsch verstanden.
Hab ja schon geschrieben für was ich es nutze.Wen du aber dein Ganzes Tackle an einem großen See zum Angelplatz  im Boot transportieren willst da ist so ein 2,65m zu klein .Oder man müsste selbst hinterher schwimmen.:q
Mit dem Fishhunter als 2.Boot haste bestimmt keine Probleme.


----------



## SteffenG (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

das denke ich auch weil anders hab ich wohl keine chance mein tackle an den platz zu bringen wird ziemlich eng !!!


----------



## Forellenangler91 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Momentan benutz ich kein Boot aber im nächsten Jaht kommt eins dazu!!!


----------



## carperphilipp (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@forellenangler.
lass dir vorher wenn du dir noch kein Boot ausgesucht hasst ne Stoffprobe schicken ...wäre ja schade wenn mal ein angelhaken an die flanke kommt und schon geht das Boot unter ;D


----------



## eckart70 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



carperphilipp schrieb:


> @forellenangler.
> lass dir vorher wenn du dir noch kein Boot ausgesucht hasst ne Stoffprobe schicken ...wäre ja schade wenn mal ein angelhaken an die flanke kommt und schon geht das Boot unter ;D




Super Tip der Woche. |bigeyes #6:vik:#d:c


----------



## Michael R. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@carperphilipp
Man musst du Erfahrungen gemacht haben in der Zeit seit du den Schein hast. Im August schreibste das dich die Fischereiprüfung am meisten interessiert und jetzt kannste bei jedem Thema beim Karpfenangeln mithalten. Glückwunsch. #6


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Das stimmt schon LOL Titanic nur ebenhallt mit Angelhaken XD


----------



## carperphilipp (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

JA im August hat es mich tirisch interessiert den richtigen Schein zu bekommen !.oder glaubste ich angle erst sein August!.nene ich angle seit ich 7 bin und wie alt bin ich jetzt?? 14!!..glaubt ihr ich angele schon wie einige hier aus dem Forum seit 40 Jahren nein tu ich nicht an meinen alten Seen bzw.Vereinen durfte ich imdem kleinen Jugendfischereischein angeln..da hab ich angefangen Zu angeln..aber da brauchte ich den Schein ja nicht ich durfte ja angeln..auch ohne eine Person die den blauen hat..jetzt interessiere ich mich aber für andere Gewässer an den ich den blauen brauche..und den hab ich seit 5 Tagen ..und der ist ERST 1.1.2008!!!!gültig!!was glaubste eigentlich warum ich mir die Tipps für 2008 hole..weil ich da a richtig loslegen werde..darum!Man gibt einfach Tipps ab und macht hier keinen herunter aber ist eh egal dieser Ausruf wird eh vom Moderator gelöscht genau wie all die anderen Bemerkungen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@carperphillip

Nee, der Mod wird hier nix löschen, nur ein bisschen in Deinem letzten Beitrag editieren.
Ich schätze Dein Interesse und Dein Engagement, keine Frage. Wenn Du Dir ein bisschen mehr Mühe gibst bei den Formulierungen und vielleicht auch etwas defensiver postest, würdest Du auch ein positiveres feedback haben.

@all

Ein wenig weniger Zynismus wäre nett

Ralf


----------



## hummel. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

huhu,
ich benutze ein zodiac boot zum füttern und köder auslegen

mfg


----------



## eckart70 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Hi

Ich wollte hier nochmal meinen Senf zum eigentlichen Thema dazugeben.
Bevor ich mir mein jetziges Bötchen gekauft habe ,hatte ich ein Fishhunter in 2,10m Ausfürung für verhältnismäßig viel Geld gekauft. Dieses elende Dre..Ding hat nicht mal die erste Stunde am Wasser überlebt,da war dann schon das erste Loch drin.
Nach einem Jahr habe ich das Teil dann entsorgt ,es hatte zuletzt über 20 Flicken drauf und hat immer noch Luft gelassen.
Also für mich kommt so ein Teil nie wieder in Frage, dann lieber ein billig Boot von Aldi.#6


----------



## meckpomm (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Moin

Vielleicht sollten sich einige "weniger erfahrene Angler" ein wenig zurücknehmen in ihren Stellungnahmen. Entweder hat man Erfahrung oder nicht(Das ist nix Schlimmes!!!), aber irgendwelches Halbwissen oder Hören-Sagen hilft niemandem weiter!

Ich habe seit drei Jahren ein grünes Schlauchboot in 310cm mit Lattenboden. Damit haben wir schon alles gemacht, vom Pilken über Spinnfischen, Motorbootfahren mit 5PS auf der Elbe, Übersetzen mit zwei Personen. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Mit Persönlich war eigentlich nur ein schneller Aufbau und eine sehr gedeckte Farbe wichtig. Die Verarbeitung sollte natürlich auch stimmen. Robust ist das Boot auch und hat schon einige Dinge mitgemacht, auch Windstärke 5-6. Gewicht liegt bei 35-40Kilo. Das kann ich noch aufgeblasen sicher händeln(wichtig!).

Übersetzen mit E-Motor und Zubehör von zwei Personen für ein Wochenende haben wir auch schon zu zweit in einem 270er Schlauchboot gemacht. Man muss nur wissen, wie ein Boot effektiv bepackt wird.

MfG Rene


----------



## SteffenG (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Gut zu wissen wie belädt ihr eure Schlauchboote und habt ihr vieleicht noch mehr Bilder


----------



## meckpomm (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Moin

Also wenn du mit dem Motor fährst, dann ist ja die Front frei und zum sitzen braucht man nur 30cm platz und sitzt auf dem Schlauch...
Zuerst sollte man eine ebene Fläche zwischen den Schläuchen bauen. geht am besten mit Eimern und Taschen. Dann die Matten drauf. Dadurch werden die Schläuche geschont und die unebenheiten ausgeglichen. Dann die Liegen mit aufgestellten Beinen in Fahrtrichtung hintereinander und liegen dabei auch vorne auf dem Schlauch auf. In diesen Raum kommen dann Rutenfutteral, Schirme, Kescher, verbleibende leichtere Taschen und Wathose o.ä.. Das ganze sollte man mit einem Seil quer sichern. Das ist irgendwann Erfahrung, dann weiß man auch welcher Eimer wo am besten steht oder welche übereinander passen.

MfG Rene


----------



## leipziger21 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

*Bin zwar kein reiner Karpfenangler wollte jedoch auchmal mein Senf dazugeben :q Hatte bis Anfang diesen Jahres auch ein kleines Schlauboot zum Fischen. Dieses habe ich entweder zum Montagen ausbringen,Anfütter bzw Spinnfischen benutzt. *






*Habe dieses jedoch verkauft und mir dafür ein Porta-Boot gekauft. Muss sagen das ich mit dem Porta-Boot mehr als zufrieden bin würde es jede Zeit wieder kaufen #6*


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sich einige "weniger erfahrene Angler" ein wenig zurücknehmen in ihren Stellungnahmen. Entweder hat man Erfahrung oder nicht(Das ist nix Schlimmes
> 
> MfG Rene


 
Hast Du wunderschön ausgedrückt meckpomm! Du hast nicht von zurückhalten sondern von zurücknehmen gesprochen, äh, geschrieben. Zurückhalten soll sich selbstverständlich niemand, aber die Art der Postings kann man auch selbst kurz überdenken... wird ja im allgemeinen gemacht, aber wie immer bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel!
Würd den Ralf auch freuen, ist wohl nicht immer ein Spaß dazwischenzuhauen...

Stefan


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hi
> Dieses elende Dre..Ding hat nicht mal die erste Stunde am Wasser überlebt,da war dann schon das erste Loch drin.
> Nach einem Jahr habe ich das Teil dann entsorgt ,es hatte zuletzt über 20 Flicken drauf und hat immer noch Luft gelassen.
> Also für mich kommt so ein Teil nie wieder in Frage, dann lieber ein billig Boot von Aldi.#6


 
wie hast du das geschafft das da soviele Löcher ins Boot kommen ?|bigeyes

...

mit nen Fishhunter250 hatte mein Kumpel dieses jahr nochmal richtig glück gehabt. Wir wollten unser ganzes Tackle nicht soweit durch das Unterholz zu unserer Stelle schleppen und beschlossen das meiste Tackle auf das Boot zu laden um dannach nicht nochmal zurück zum auto laufen zu müssen. Auf den Boot war mein Kumpel vollgepackt mit mit den "notwendigsten Dingen" und wollte zu der Stelle rudern und ich musste nur noch die Matte und 2 Schlafsäcke zu Fuss zu der Stelle bringen. Wollte gerade loslaufen und da hörte ich nach wenigen Sekunden einen lauten knall, ich wieder ein paar schritte zurück und sah Wassertropfen durch die Luft fliegen und wusste gleich was da passiert ist... 
mein Kumpel nur Andy, Andy gerufen und streckte mir die Hand zu. Ich zog ihn mit einen langen Stock samt Boot ans rettende Ufer und er musste mit einer Hand das Loch am Boot zuhalten und mit der anderen mir das ganze Tackle geben so das ich alles nach und nach ins Gras warf. Danach haben wir wie 2 doofe am Ufer gestanden und erstmal das Loch im Boot begutachtet. Da war ein Ast mit Dreikantmuscheln unter Wasser den man durch das trübe Wasser vorher nicht gesehen hatte. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert... wenn es mitten auf den See passiert wäre und mitten in der Wildnis keine Hilfe weit und breit#q danach entschlossen wir uns zu einen anderen See zu fahren wo wir kein Boot brauchten.

Jetzt haben wir an den unzugänglichen Gewässern immer 2 Schlauchboote im Einatz sicherheitshalber und weil man meistens dann mal einen Biss hat wenn der andere gerade mit dem Boot draussen ist!?!??

die momentanen Boote...
einmal den Fishhunter250 und einmal ein 3,60Schlauchboot mit stabilerer aussenhaut, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt|kopfkrat.
Bin aber am überlegen mir einen Anhänger und ein anderes Boot zu kaufen.

P.S. aber schöne Boote die ihr hier auf euren Bildern habt#6


----------



## eckart70 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sich einige "weniger erfahrene Angler" ein wenig zurücknehmen in ihren Stellungnahmen. Entweder hat man Erfahrung oder nicht(Das ist nix Schlimmes!!!), aber irgendwelches Halbwissen oder Hören-Sagen hilft niemandem weiter!
> 
> ...


----------



## eckart70 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> wie hast du das geschafft das da soviele Löcher ins Boot kommen ?|bigeyes
> 
> 
> *Hi!!!*
> ...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

ist ja fast wie bei mir...
da sind die Fische vorrangig gegenüber den Tackle:vik:


----------



## meckpomm (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst |kopfkrat.Wer ist gemeint |bigeyes,Namen bitte!:q


 
Moin

Na, wer ist wohl gemeint? Vermutlich diesmal jemand, der bis vor kurzem noch nicht einmal Strafmündig war und erst ab 2008 "den Blauen" hat, dann aber richtig loslegen will. Ich frag mich, ob das Lesen von Angelzeitschriften den eigenen Erfahrungslevel hochschraubt? Ich hab selbst sehr früh mit Karpfenangeln angefangen, aber mit 7 Jahren hat bestimmt noch niemand selbstständig auf Karpfen geangelt und mit Booten übergesetzt und hat dann auch immer gewusst was er da eigentlich tut. Da zählt auch ein Angelabenteuer mit Papa oder Opa nicht, weil man da sicher nicht selbstständig handelt. Sorry, wenn sich jetzt jemand angegriffen fühlt, aber auch einfach mal das eigene Handel selbstreflektieren.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Moin, moin!

Danke Rene für Deine deutlichen Worte - ich hab seit längerem mal wieder ins Karpfenforum des AB geschaut, aber letztlich war ich mit dem "Durchforsten" ziemlich fix fertig, weil einige möglicherweise interessante Themen mal wieder zerlabert bzw. mit irgendwelchem Halbwissen zugepappt wurden. Wie Rene das schon sagte: Über etwas (noch) nicht Bescheid zu wissen, ist wirklich keine Schande, aber dann soll man bitteschön nicht so auf die Kacke hauen - das bringt keinem der Mitleser etwas und nervt nur. Im Raubfischforum laufen auch einige sehr interessante Threads über Themen wie Harrisonblanks, japanische Ruten- und Rollenimporte, neue Köder etc. - die lese ich z.B. mit absolutem Interesse, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, nur wirklich "mitspielen" zu dürfen, wenn ich mit meinem Halbwissen in diesen Bereichen einen auf dicke Hose machen würde - das wäre für mich letztlich nur peinlich. 

@ Ralf



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @carperphillip
> ... ich schätze Dein Interesse und Dein Engagement, keine Frage. ...



Mal ehrlich, für mich persönlich sieht Interesse an einem Thema anders aus. Mitlesen, mitdenken, Fragen stellen, eigenes echtes Wissen einbringen. Aber was hier teilweise abläuft ist doch echt kontraproduktiv... |rolleyes


----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Die ein oder anderen dürften diesen Bericht kennen.
http://www.mein-fang.de/berichte/Neue_Wege_....html
Wie ich finde, eine sehr interssante Art vom schwimmenden Untersatz auf Karpfen zu fischen, die eigentliche Entstehungsgeschichte ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Durchaus lesenswert.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, für mich persönlich sieht Interesse an einem Thema anders aus. Mitlesen, mitdenken, Fragen stellen, eigenes echtes Wissen einbringen. Aber was hier teilweise abläuft ist doch echt kontraproduktiv... |rolleyes


Markus
Die Tatsache das du, und einige andere, sich hier rar machen, trägt auch deutlich zum Qualitätsverlust bei.
Liebe Grüsse, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> 
> 
> Mal ehrlich, für mich persönlich sieht Interesse an einem Thema anders aus. Mitlesen, mitdenken, Fragen stellen, eigenes echtes Wissen einbringen. Aber was hier teilweise abläuft ist doch echt kontraproduktiv... |rolleyes


 
Wenn Du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte so das mein Zitat nicht sinnentstellt ist. So wie Du zitierst, sagt es das Gegenteil dessen aus, was im Ganzen gemeint ist. 

Davon mal ganz abgesehen ist das Board für die Allgemeinheit da. Für Experten genauso wie für Anfänger. Wenn es für einige Experten unter Ihrer Würde oder unter ihrem Niveau ist, sich auch mal mit Anfängern auszutauschen, finde ich das Schade. 
Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass die meisten Boardis durchaus angemessen auftreten. Das man auf unvermeidlichen Ausnahmen rumhackt verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man diese durch solche Diskussionen auch noch unnötig aufwertet. 
Der Supergau wäre ein Board in dem nur Experten ( ab wann ist man einer ? )zu Wort kommen und die weniger erfahrenen sich auf andächtiges mitlesen beschränken. 

In diesem Sinn Euch allen ein frohes Fest.

Ralf


----------



## Pilkman (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

@ Reiner

Das stimmt, ich vermisse auch viele Boardies, die sonst sehr aktiv und interessant mitgepostet haben - andererseits sind auch einige hoffnungsvolle Mitglieder "nachgerückt", die in der Zwischenzeit ihre Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben scheinen und vielleicht aktiver mitposten. Mal schauen... 

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir angenehme Feiertage! #6

@ Ralf

Deinen Vorwurf des "Wortumdrehens" könnte ich jetzt ebenfalls anbringen, belasse es aber lieber bei der Version, dass wir hier eindeutig aneinander vorbei geredet haben.  

Natürlich ist das Anglerboard für die Allgemeinheit da, daran will doch auch niemand etwas ändern oder an irgendwelchen Prinzipien rütteln. Denn gerade diese Mischung aus verschiedenen Spezis und Allroundern hat doch zumindest mal den Reiz ausgemacht. Es soll auch niemand das Wort verboten werden, der ein Anliegen hat oder Hilfe benötigt - was aber ganz entschieden nervt, sind irgendwelche Kackenhauer, die ganz eindeutig noch grün sind, aber trotzdem mit (Halb)wissen glänzen wollen, was entweder nicht vorhanden ist oder blind von irgendwo und meist noch zufällig modifiziert übernommen wurde. Wie gesagt, Nichtwissen macht nichts, man kann doch Fragen stellen, die erkenne lassen, dass man sich Gedanken gemacht hat - der, der rein zufällig online ist, eine mögliche Antwort aus seiner Erfahrung  und noch Zeit zum Posten hat, hilft dann aus. Ganz einfaches Prinzip - mal ist der eine der "Experte" (find ich doof den Begriff), mal der andere, denn niemand weiss alles.

Soo und nun viel Spaß an den verbleibenden Weihnachtsfeiertagen - esst lecker, trinkt ´nen edlen Tropfen und genießt die freie Zeit...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Deinen Vorwurf des "Wortumdrehens" könnte ich jetzt ebenfalls anbringen, belasse es aber lieber bei der Version, dass wir hier eindeutig aneinander vorbei geredet haben.


 
Einverstanden :m


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*

Moin Markus,


> was aber ganz entschieden nervt, sind irgendwelche Kackenhauer, die ganz eindeutig noch grün sind, aber trotzdem mit (Halb)wissen glänzen wollen, was entweder nicht vorhanden ist oder blind von irgendwo und meist noch zufällig modifiziert übernommen wurde.


Richtig richtig richtig!!!!................Hatte selber auch schon den Rückzug en Erwägung gezogen. Aber allein schon um diesen Usern nicht das Feld zu überlassen mach ich mit meinen Mitteln weiter.


schöne Feiertage noch..............


----------



## Dart (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer benutzt ein Schlauchboot zu Karpfenangeln ??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir angenehme Feiertage! #6


Das wünsche ich dir und allen anderen hier natürlich auch.#6


Ich finde Gunnar hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht.

*>Hatte selber auch schon den Rückzug en Erwägung gezogen. Aber allein schon um diesen Usern nicht das Feld zu überlassen mach ich mit meinen Mitteln weiter.<*

Gunnar du gehst mit gutem Beispiel voran, finde ich super#h
Greetz Reiner


----------

